
Georgia Must Block This Flawed Computer Crime Bill - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/georgia-must-block-flawed-computer-crime-bill
======
DoofusOfDeath
Something I'm unclear about regarding U.S. jurisprudence in general, and
perhaps this bill in particular:

Suppose this bill becomes law, and a regular citizen wishes to help
legislators understand the folly of their ways.

So he creates a website designed to be an object lesson for the legislators
who passed the bill. Through some combination of website design and social
engineering, he creates a scenario where the politicians themselves, as well
as their friends and families, are likely to violate the terms of service. And
in fact, they do.

\- Are the politicians subject to criminal sanctions only if government
prosector is interested in pursuing the charges? I.e., is "prosecutorial
discretion" applicable regardless of the crime?

\- If the bill allows for civil penalties, are they still applicable in cases
where the regular citizen had the agenda described above?

------
rlglwx
This is akin to arresting a movie theater patron for bringing in outside food.

------
ourmandave
Here's a link that lists all sorts of laws in Georgia that makes you wonder
what they were thinking.

[http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-
states/georgia](http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states/georgia)

~~~
monocasa
Most 'dumb laws' are not really on the books, they're just applying reductio
ad absurdum to a judge's decision in one specific case.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Some of them are apparently just made up, or so distorted that they have no
connection to reality.

For instance, it is not illegal to "view a moose from an airplane" in Alaska.
I suspect this is a distortion of a law (which actually does exist) that makes
it illegal to use an airplane to locate moose, _then land and shoot them_.

------
majormajor
Someone should please add some paragraph breaks in there if this is something
intended to be shared or read by others.

Apologies for the meta-comment, but this is a particularly nasty wall-of-text
obscuring an important point.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
Fortunately, the main letter that's intended to be shared is nicely formatted:

[https://www.eff.org/document/eff-opposition-georgia-
sb-315](https://www.eff.org/document/eff-opposition-georgia-sb-315)

------
lokedhs
I had to read the comments before realising that the headline referred to the
US state, not the country. Perhaps it would be useful to add (US) after the
name to avoid such confusion?

